# Which is better?:spy::yield:



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I am really intrested in getting flourite or eco complete. What is better for keeping red plants or plants with big roots like val and swords. Also of the flourite, which one is the best in your opion. 

I am looking at oynx sand and eco complete but i want to get what is best for plants and not myself.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There are 2 groups of substrates good for planted tanks:

1. AquaSoil
This group has only 1 substrate - AquaSoil. It's benefit is in the ability to keep the roots of the plants in acidic pH.

2. Everybody else.
In this group are all the other substrates. No matter which one you chose in about 4-6 months the substrate should be acidic and do what AquaSoil does.

AquaSoil does the right thing from day 1. The first 6 months of a tank's life are the most problematic. That's when AquaSoil really helps you. But you can have a great planted tank with any other substrate if you are very careful about your light and don't fertilize if the plants don't need it.

From the substrates that you mention forget Onyx. Choose between Eco and Fluorite. I personally would choose Fluorite because it does not buffer the water as Eco does. Instead of Eco you could get inert quartz - the 3M brand which comes in different colors.

--Nikolay


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

so wht eco complete will lower my ph? i wanted eco complete so that i wont deal with cloudy water. Flourite clouds and aquasoil is cloudy too.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> so wht eco complete will lower my ph? i wanted eco complete so that i wont deal with cloudy water. Flourite clouds and aquasoil is cloudy too.


Both Eco and Flourite have no nutreint benefit for the plants and they do not change PH either. I switch those to Aqua soil..... Aqua soil would have great result. And if you are not sure what to get for the first time than try Aqua Soil Amazonia II, as the Amazonia I are too "powerful to control" for that first few months period. If you want it brown looks that just get Malaya, but just to let you know Malaya would drop more PH than Amazonias eaily depending on your city water. Aqua soil is not substrate, if you want you can add the Power Sand or Power Sand special under the aqua soil.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> so wht eco complete will lower my ph? i wanted eco complete so that i wont deal with cloudy water. Flourite clouds and aquasoil is cloudy too.


Cloudy on Aqua soil?? Try to put the aquasoil in first than slowly pur the water in that way. Do not pur it in while you have water already.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Which is better?*

i bought eco complete and my water is still cloudy after 12 hrs... disappointed


----------

